# Albino Teal at Jenkins Farm



## JustinWJenkins (Oct 13, 2009)

Anybody else ever heard or seen an albino teal? I shot one on our reservoir on the corner of Jenkins Road and I-10 in Hankamer. My friends and I had been seeing it for a few weeks so I had to get it!!


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Very cool duck, thats the THIRD leucistic teal and the whitest one posted on 2cool this fall!

Great looking bird, congrats.


----------



## C4E (Jul 9, 2008)

dang jenkins albino shovelers are rare...u got him to the taxi yet?


----------



## JustinWJenkins (Oct 13, 2009)

The other ones I have seen on here look like crosses between 2 ducks and not albino. This one has red eyes and not one bit of color on the entire body unlike the others that have lots of color.


----------



## C4E (Jul 9, 2008)

JustinWJenkins said:


> The other ones I have seen on here look like crosses between 2 ducks and not albino. This one has red eyes and not one bit of color on the entire body unlike the others that have lots of color.


Thats awesome def a trophy....i was jus razzing you from what the guys that were down there with yall last wknd said...tom night it goes to 2am here n hvegas get ready haha


----------



## JustinWJenkins (Oct 13, 2009)

Hell ya I am ready lol.... I have waited for this for 3 years


----------



## DUKFVR (Aug 19, 2004)

CONGRATS!!


----------



## bluegill addict (Aug 13, 2005)

Cool duck. I drove by that area today and watched the ducks for a few minutes. Quite a few geese flying overhead as well.


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

I think that is the Aflac duck.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

salth2o said:


> I think that is the Aflac duck.


Hope he was insured...


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Assuming that's really an albino teal and not a young farm duck, then it's either an albino blue-winged teal or cinnamon teal. Definitely not a green-winged teal.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

the bill sure looks like shoveler to me but its def a trophy in my books....that bird would already be at the taxi if it was me


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

marshhunter said:


> the bill sure looks like shoveler to me but its def a trophy in my books....that bird would already be at the taxi if it was me


That's why I said that, assuming it's a teal, it had to be a blue-winged teal or cinnamon teal, both of which are close relatives of the northern shoveler and share it's wider bill size and surface feeding habits.

Definitely not a green-winged teal as they have a narrower bill and aren't any closer related to the other teals as they are to mallards or pintails.

By the way, look at this picture of the Australasian shoveler which is found in Australia, Tasmania, and New Zealand.

It combines features of the northern shoveler, blue-winged teal and cinnamon teal and is highly prized as a trophy...


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

I was thinking it was a shoveler too... but pics can be decieving


----------



## Randy-z71 (Sep 10, 2007)

call duck?? they are the size of teal.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Congrats. Maybe you got the only one in the world.


----------



## Feathershredder (Nov 29, 2009)

*Albino Teal*

Hey all you duck experts.......I was at the farm when he shot the bird, it is an Albino Teal (red eyes=Albino). Here is another picture to put it in perspective for you shovlers lol! Notice the Ziplock bag to put the size of the bird in perspective as well.

Russell


----------



## water turkey2 (Nov 30, 2009)

Yep, a true albino (not leucistic).

Congrats.....


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

I'll agree. Def a blue wing teal, or possibly a Cinny but highly unlikely. Couldn't see the red eyes in the first pic when I called it leucistic. 

Neat bird. Post pics when you mount it.


----------



## Feathershredder (Nov 29, 2009)

huntinguy said:


> I'll agree. Def a blue wing teal, or possibly a Cinny but highly unlikely. Couldn't see the red eyes in the first pic when I called it leucistic.
> 
> Neat bird. Post pics when you mount it.


 I am curious, how could you tell what kind of teal it is? cause its a little larger?


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

To be an albino, they would have to have pink eyes. I have seen a white color phase before.

I need to talk to you Dad too!


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Blue Wings have a wider bill, as AvianQuest mentioned, Blue Wings and Cinnamon teal are related to the Shoveler family. Green wings have a narrower bill. Size is some indication but the bill is a sure thing. The caller ducks usually have a shorter bill and a more "stubby" appearance.



Feathershredder said:


> I am curious, how could you tell what kind of teal it is? cause its a little larger?


----------



## Feathershredder (Nov 29, 2009)

Huh, never new that thanks for the info.


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

I knew it. I hunt a few miles from there on 1410 and I swear I saw that duck , or one like it, in a group of teal that buzzed us a couple weeks ago. I tried to tell my buddies but they didn't believe me


----------



## Spex (Aug 20, 2009)

YOU GOT DONALD !!!!!


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

cool bird!! my buddies and i saw one like that pre teal season 07 ,flying with about 200 bluewings . congrats!!


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

So did you ever get this thing mounted? If I had shot that thing, I would have gone straight to the taxi from the field.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

were you hunting on a golf course???


----------

